# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Dummy load 200w

## nitako

Dummy load 200w - 50ohm   30€ το ενα (υπάρχουν 2 τεμάχια)


IMG_20190309_112037.jpg


κωστας  6947263994

----------

